# Upland hunting in Madison County



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

What would anyone have to say to a commercial shooting preserve in Madison County? Just looking for input...any and all is appreciated!


----------



## jdhill (Dec 11, 2005)

What part of the county are you thinking about?


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Are you talking about starting a game farm and wanting everyone's opinion regarding game farms???


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I could give you a better opinion if you give us some more details. Where? What type of game? How much? Farm or preserve?


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

I am looking at a piece of land in London, OH. Possibly wanting to start a pheasant/chukar preserve/game farm. Ideally, I would like to start a conservancy type deal, but I don't know how many people would be up for that. Just getting opinions on what people might be looking for in a preserve/game farm, that others out there don't provide. Let me know what you guys think...thanks!


----------



## jdhill (Dec 11, 2005)

I would love to have a place to hunt pheasants out side of London what side of London were you thinking I live south east off of 665


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I'd be all for it. It would be nice to have something like that this close.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I would love to have a place to hunt pheasants close by. I'm all for it.


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

It would be around the Lake Choctaw area...rt. 187 to be exact. I have truthfully never been to any game farms/preserves in ohio, mostly a new jersey hunter, but what things do you like/dislike about the current one's in operation right now around ohio. Is it mainly the location factor that is appealing?


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Location, how the farm is run, what game is offered, size, memberships, etc. There are a lot of factors involved. I like the places where you pay for how many birds they put out - not how many you shoot. I also like reasonable membership fees. I like a decent selection of birds and wide open spaces to run dogs.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

You talkin' about out by 187 and Arbuckle or closer to 56 in behind the lake? I live out in that area and quite often see quail and pheasant already there. There is a farmer there with quite a bit of area and has already sold a few lots out of it, but that area would be perfect (also BIG, BIG deer). That one on the DNR page was taken not too far from there.


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

That's the spot exactly...thanks for the input fellas, I will let you know what comes of my endeavor.


----------

